# επιτελικός φορέας



## Ambrose (Jan 9, 2009)

Η ανάδειξη της Γενικής Γραμματείας Δημόσιων Έργων (Γ.Γ.Δ.Ε.) του Υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος, Χωροταξίας και Δημόσιων Έργων (Υ.ΠΕ.ΧΩ.Δ.Ε.) σε *κρατικό επιτελικό φορέα* στον τομέα υλοποίησης των Δημόσιων Έργων και στην εποπτεία της όλης κατασκευαστικής δραστηριότητας της χώρας.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 9, 2009)

Coordinating agent. Το "κρατικός" παραλείπεται ως περιττό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2009)

Μου αρέσει το _coordinating_ (εδώ φαίνεται καλύτερο από administrative, managing κ.τ.ό.), αλλά θα προτιμούσα _coordinating agency_ ή _coordinating body_.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 9, 2009)

Ή και "the coordinator", _σκέτο_. "Our life is frittered away by detail. Simplify, simplify."


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 10, 2009)

Το "κοινωνικό και επιτελικό κράτος" του προγράμματος του ΓΑΠ, πώς το λέμε; (που είναι και μετάφραση σίγουρα) :)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 10, 2009)

"Malarkey"


----------

